# Living in New Cairo in 2014



## ejsaunders

Hi everyone

Sorry if this has been asked 100 times already, but could you let me know what its like to live and work in New Cairo. My husband and I have been offered jobs at CES in Mirage City from Aug 2014. The school looks great but we are just wondering what its like to live there and the best areas to live? We have a choice from Maadi, Madinity, Al Rehab or Heliopolis - which is the safest place? We have read the FOC website and I'm not sure if they make things more dramatic than they really are to cover their backs?

Any info would be great

Thanks!


----------



## tracyc11

I can help you out with some info on that if you like.


----------



## hurghadapat

tracyc11 said:


> I can help you out with some info on that if you like.



Post your information on the forum so everyone can read it....always helpful for others who may be considering a move


----------



## txlstewart

For a good social life and a variety of expats, choose Maadi. Your school will provide transportation for you.


----------



## ejsaunders

Thanks for the replies. We were looking at Madinity - does anyone live there?


----------



## bermac

Had to look up Madinaty. It is way out there in New Cairo but probably a short drive to work. I bet it is still basically half built like most of those new communities. 

Honestly if you want a social life choose Maadi. New Cairo, Rehab are soulless places. Maadi there are lots of expats, lots of restaurants and shops, you can walk around easily. 

Many people commute from Maadi to Mirage. 

Maadi is safe. The government sites overstate issues. Cairo is as safe as any big European city. More pickpockets in Barcelona than here.


----------



## ejsaunders

What's the driving like there and do I need another licence? I already have a UK and UAE licence. I thought UAE driving was fine (altho some lady crashed into me 2 months after buying a car, nothing serious tho) I know u need eyes in the back of ur head etc, but is it worse than UAE? Really would love to buy a car eventually just to drive down the coast road, not in the city.


----------



## tracyc11

El rehab is clean, safe, and has everything you need-malls shops, places to eat gym, you seem to get a little more for your money in rehab in terms or renting. There are some lovely flats and villas to rent. Easy to park-in sensible places. You will be 10-15 mins from work.. For playing golf -it's close to the marriott. 
Maadi is also an option but it will tak 40 minutes to commute- and that's on a good day. I have spent upto 4 hours in traffic on the ring road on the way home to maadi some nights. Maadi is more open-not gated like rehab-however equally safe I would say. There are more choice of places to eat-plus you can go out for a drink if you wish (which you can't in rehab-but can get it delivered to your house is you wish) there will be equal amounts of expats living in both rehab and maadi so that's not a factor to worry about either way. In terms of driving licence-you can use your international licence for 1 year. After that you will need an Egyptian licence( which is very easy to acquire) however-I wouldn't recommend driving. It's an unnecessary stress. CES will provide transport to and from work, and taxis/ drivers are inexpensive. If you wish to drive somewhere like el gonna or hurghada ect for a weekend-car hire is easy, reasonable and widely available. If your into sports-then you have the wadi in maadi which is good for getting out and walking at a weekend. You also have the wadi degla club-where you can become a member and play a range of sports.


----------



## ejsaunders

Thanks for all the replies, looking forward to our move!!


----------



## danandamandakemp

ejsaunders said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked 100 times already, but could you let me know what its like to live and work in New Cairo. My husband and I have been offered jobs at CES in Mirage City from Aug 2014. The school looks great but we are just wondering what its like to live there and the best areas to live? We have a choice from Maadi, Madinity, Al Rehab or Heliopolis - which is the safest place? We have read the FOC website and I'm not sure if they make things more dramatic than they really are to cover their backs?
> 
> Any info would be great
> 
> Thanks!



My husband and I are considering applying to CES for August 2014 teaching posts. Can I ask whether you have any children and if so do they offer free places at the school? I have a million other questions but I will hold back for now!!


----------



## ejsaunders

danandamandakemp said:


> My husband and I are considering applying to CES for August 2014 teaching posts. Can I ask whether you have any children and if so do they offer free places at the school? I have a million other questions but I will hold back for now!!


Hi,we dont have children but they do offer 2 free places if we did. Feel free to ask anything else


----------

